# Howdy Brothers!



## DDWW (Mar 13, 2013)

Fraternal Greetings:

I am a PM of Eloy Lodge #46, Eloy Arizona. Do cowboy action shooting and we have a group within that sport who are Masonic Cowboys. Some of us where a replica of the Jewel as worn by Bro. Buck Taylor in the movie Tombstone. 

We just returned back from vacation and I visited the Grand Lodges in Sydney and Perth. Both places they treated my lady and I very nice. Also I attended a Lodge meeting in Hong Kong. This was a Lodge chartered under the Grand Lodge of Scotland. What a great experience!

I am now retired and hope to visit many more Lodges around the USA and world. 

DDWW


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome brother 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome, hope you enjoy the forums.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy the brotherhood. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Roy Vance (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome, Brother. I hope you enjoy the Brotherhood.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Cblack (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcom Brother!

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bill Hosler (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome Worshipful 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## RHS (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome! Woah cowboy action shooting! Too cool.

Are you having trouble finding ammunition these days with this shortage or do y'all reload your own rounds? 


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DDWW (Mar 18, 2013)

I hand load and have enough components to last the year. I know ammo is real hard to find. I stocked up on many calibers  I shoot last year. Didn't know I had such foresight.

My alias here is DDWW, which stands for my cowboy name; Dirty Dancing With Wolves.

DDWW




Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DDWW (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi folks:

We had 25 jewels (like the one worn in Tombstone)made up in pewter. They look very nice and cost is a lot less than the gold ones we sold previously.



DDWW
Eloy 46
Eloy, Az


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome! Arizona is beautiful.  I lived in mesa in the 90s.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 3, 2013)

Folks who start in the north and travel out of the snow are called snowbirds.  You start in the south and travel into the snow.  Welcome to the forum "sunbird" brother DDWW!


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to the boards.  Feel free to write any stories/lessons you have learned and submit them as articles.  We would love to have them as "promotable" articles.  They sound promising.


----------

